# Brown marks on crested gecko :S



## Mixone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,

this may be nothing but i want to make sure i've just got a bigger viv for my crested gecko and changed his substrate to eco earth his new viv now has a fogger which is only put on twice a day for humidity.

i've noticed thats his tail has gone very dark brown and stayed that way for a days he's starting to get brown marks on him around his head and lower body its in patches I'm thinking its just him getting his permanent colours as he is only about 7 months old and will now be getting his mature colours but previously he has been orange so didn't expect brown to start coming up in patches i just thought i would make sure I'm right and nothing is wrong someone said to me they can get skin problems that come up in brown patches i've never heard of this and can't find anything about that on the internet he's eating and seems healthy i just wanna double check with some of the more experienced keepers on here 

he looks lovely i just wanna make sure its nothing wrong after being told it can be a skin problem its not raised or scabbed btw its no different to any of his other skin just brown 

here are some photos:

(patches by the eye on the right and on front leg at the bottom)










(Tail)


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Just looks like there's some colour coming through!


----------



## Mixone (Apr 4, 2011)

Wicked ! so hes gonna be brown, awesome i thought that was the case but after being told it might be a skin problem i panicked a little cheers ! :2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mixone said:


> Wicked ! so hes gonna be brown, awesome i thought that was the case but after being told it might be a skin problem i panicked a little cheers ! :2thumb:


Well there might be some brown on him - but he may not be entirely brown!

Here's a couple of pics of my crestie when we started out... 3 months old:









Couple of days ago, at just over a year old:









They can go through some amazing changes!


----------



## Mixone (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow hes awsome ! can't wait to see what he's gonna be like


----------

